# ibook G4 not booting



## nerdy (Feb 15, 2008)

When I boot PowerBook G4 displays the grey screen and the apple logo and goes no further.
Now read all the furom everywhere it say 
For most situations, a restart is sufficient. If the computer has stopped responding, try these steps, in order, until the computer responds: 

Force Quit (Option-Command-Escape) 
Restart (Control-Command-Power) 
Force Shut Down (press the power button for 10 seconds) 

Option-Command-Escape on mac but no idea how to perform this which keys and how .


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 15, 2008)

Command-Option-Esc brings up the window to force quit an application.  This is only available when you're already at the desktop, but you're not even getting that far.

For the record, the Command key is the one with the little cloverleaf on it.

You might want to hold down the power and then turn it on again.  Once you hear the startup chime after turning it on, hold down Command-Option-P-R and let it chime for a good three-to-four times, then let go.  See if that resolves anything.


----------



## nerdy (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry I am not that techy could you tell me where is command key on this Keyboard than option key as well or what it mean by option Thks


----------



## nerdy (Feb 15, 2008)

I tried Holding command,option p R at the same time here four time sound and like CD try to spin before the every sound but stuck on the APPLE screen.No luck.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 15, 2008)

command = on some keyboards "apple" key
option = can be "alt" key


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 15, 2008)

The Command key is the one with the apple and cloverleaf symbols on it.

The Option key is the one that has "Option" written on it.

Restart the Mac and right when you hear the "boooong" sound (aka, the Macintosh startup chime), hold down Command-Option-P-R at the same time.  Don't let it go until you hear it chime 3 or 4 times, then let go of the keys.  You have to hold them down together the moment you hear that chime or it won't register.


----------



## nerdy (Feb 15, 2008)

thk for the follow up but no luck.


----------



## nerdy (Feb 15, 2008)

I am not concern about the Data I like this up and running what option do I got here is it Hardware or software issue.I do not have the orignal CDS that comes with this Mac.If I buy a CD Am i Ok to reinstall it again and start Fresh.What Os you recommand.And if its HARDDRIVE problem than is it worth  to repair.Th
configuration is as follow for you to decide for os
1.5ghz/512/80gb/combo/bt/apx/backlit kb


Or ask Mac to send me the Original Cds what is the good option 

thk


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 15, 2008)

If you increase the RAM on that system to 1 GB, you could run Leopard no problem as you meet all the hardware requirements.  Otherwise, I would recommend Tiger.

The nice thing about the discs that come with those Macs is that they include a bunch of other software that was included with them, such as the entire iLife suite and some other applications.  The retail version of OS X only comes with the OS if I'm not mistaken, regardless of the version.


----------



## nerdy (Feb 16, 2008)

thk for the help


----------



## nerdy (Feb 17, 2008)

Booting with Option held down brings up a dish and Cd I boot from Cd got massage say 
Panic(cpu 0 caller 0X002E0FF4):unable to find driver for this platform:"powerbook5,6".
and lot more 

end with
panic:we are hanging here....
Mind you that this is not its own Cd its from MINI I lost mine original CDS than I ask my friend for Cd


----------



## nerdy (Feb 28, 2008)

nerdy said:


> Booting with Option held down brings up a dish and Cd I boot from Cd got massage say
> Panic(cpu 0 caller 0X002E0FF4):unable to find driver for this platform:"powerbook5,6".
> and lot more
> 
> ...


Thk for the help in the past to get me here I got new CD install OX I left it to update OX now computer is not booting there is a light that is flashing I can not even hard reboot any idea.Thk


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, the discs from the mini mightr cause problems.  Remember that the discs that ship with Macs are only for those model Macs, so you can't really use the discs from a mini on an iBook, especially if that Mac mini is Intel-based as the iBook uses a completely different CPU architecture called PowerPC.  Oh, and it's against Apple's license agreement if that matters to you. 

You'll need to purchase a retail version of Mac OS X for your iBook, or see if you can purchase the OEM CDs that were made for that iBook.
http://www.welovemacs.com/osx1opso.html


----------



## nerdy (Feb 29, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> Yeah, the discs from the mini mightr cause problems.  Remember that the discs that ship with Macs are only for those model Macs, so you can't really use the discs from a mini on an iBook, especially if that Mac mini is Intel-based as the iBook uses a completely different CPU architecture called PowerPC.  Oh, and it's against Apple's license agreement if that matters to you.
> 
> You'll need to purchase a retail version of Mac OS X for your iBook, or see if you can purchase the OEM CDs that were made for that iBook.
> http://www.welovemacs.com/osx1opso.html



Thk I got its CD but I was saying that after i install it back all was Ok then I updates the OX left it updating then I guess it was in Hypernating mode I simply disconnect the power took the battery out Press the power buttom for a while Connect it back all is Ok Thk


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah OK.  I misunderstood.


----------



## nerdy (Mar 3, 2008)

Thk I am new in Mac I like to creat new user on this tiger plus it goes into hybernating mode after a while how to get it back.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 3, 2008)

nerdy said:


> Thk I am new in Mac I like to creat new user on this tiger plus it goes into hybernating mode after a while how to get it back.



To delete an account just go to System Preferences->Accounts and delete the User.

Sleep mode is controlled by System Preferences->Energy Saver.


----------



## nerdy (Mar 3, 2008)

thk i like to know how to add another user that is my kids with less previleages.thk for the help


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 3, 2008)

In Tiger (10.4.x) go to System Preferences-Accounts and make a new user. Then in the Accounts pane do not let that new User Admin their account then click on the Parental Controls tab then put check marks and configure each item you want to limit access. Also in that pane click on the + button to add more application controls.

This all is simple stuff. You should really consider getting a self help book like David Pogue's Mac OS X Tiger: The Missing Manual. It will help you get around OS X Tiger almost like a Pro.


----------



## MustangChuck (Oct 14, 2010)

I hate to revive a two year old thread, but I am having the same problem.

I am not able to boot any OS from the hard drive, but I am able to boot an older version of Ubuntu Live (7.10 I think) from CD.  (Fedora 12 PPC Install fails to boot from CD.)  I have tried to reinstall Mac OSX (10.4).  It loads everything, then reboots and fails to come up.  I have even erased (with 0s) the hard drive, and tried reloading.  Still fails to boot.  I have tried to load the Ubuntu.  It also says it is successful, but fails to boot.

When I was installing the Ubuntu, it said that I needed a small (<1mb) NewWorld partition to load its bootstrap.  I am assuming that OSX needs something similar.  There was a small partition visible when I tried to repartition with the Ubuntu install.  Could this have become corrupt?  If so, how do I repair it?

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## James cuck (Oct 15, 2010)

Is it making any strange noises? I'm wondering if it's a failing hard drive.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 15, 2010)

James cuck said:


> Is it making any strange noises? I'm wondering if it's a failing hard drive.



If it's making noise, that something in the mechanical moving parts in the hard drive has worn out. So backup now and replace that drive ASAP! Backup  your current drive with something like Carbon Copy Cloner before replacing it.


----------



## MustangChuck (Oct 15, 2010)

No strange noises.  The install CD's diagnostics show the drive to be SMART capable and it shows the drive as good.  Another symptom is: When the system boots, the initial Apple splash screen is now a striped dark grey, instead of the light blue it once was.

I am fairly certain that the boot loader (or the Mac equivalent) has become corrupted.  It started when I installed a Safari update and rebooted.  Is there a way to rebuild this?  

Chuck

PS: I was able to boot with Ubuntu and copy all of my important files off when this first began.  My data is safe, thankfully.


----------



## MustangChuck (Oct 16, 2010)

I got the system working again.  I had to repartition the drive, but that seemed to rebuild the boot loader partition and allow for a complete installation.

M/C


----------

